# New to automated trading



## ARTHUR.S (31 January 2010)

I would like to learn how to create an EA to  test on Metatrader.I want to 
know if there is a class or someone in Melbourne that can explain this to me one on one.
This “on-line” way of learning all about programming has confused me.I need this clearly explained from the beginning.
I have a system I want to automate because the 1 or 2 hour charts are inconvenient to monitor and I also need to test the system over long time frames.The system involves the use of Bollinger Bands and I am not sure if  I can automate it.

Secondly,I have read some articles about a program called “Forexautopilot” which many claim works extremely well in a demo account but I need to know if it is as good in a live account.If so, I would only need to use this system to trade.


----------



## Knoxy (2 February 2010)

MQL can be difficult to learn, depends very much on your programming background. One way to look for well commented examples and try to understand each line. Recommend start with the straightforward ma crossover systems.

Starting MT4 I'd a lot of experience programming for Tradestation but couldn't understand MQL. My first strategy I paid a programmer and his code was excellent, I could fully understand. I've no probs since then, I just use his as template.

You could try ExpertAdvisorBuilder which is an automated way of building an EA. Don't know how well it works.

Research any commercial EA well before trading it. FXAutopilot you mention was a the early basis of FAPTurbo, don't know whether it is still much used. 

Most on this forum would probably agree that learning to trade and doing your own thing is of far more long term value than blindly putting your faith in a black box.


----------

